# Older Dog..New Tricks? You Bet



## oldbraincells (May 28, 2012)

THE PAIRING - September 2010
As having recently lost a wonderful large lab unexpectedly, and always in company with a dog I was not long in seeking out another companion as many of you will appreciate.

I have mostly acquired rescue dogs formally through shelters or independent arrangements.

Maggie - All GSD, 7 years old, 90+lbs
From her home since a pup, marriage breakup, losing house and one of five dogs. The folks simply were not in position to keep all dogs - I will not dwell or debate on their situation other than they appeared genuinely concerned to do the best for the dogs.

She was able to keep one and he was able to keep one..again I just can't appreciate the gut-wretching this may have been for them.

After several phone (screenings) conversations and photo exchanges I went and met Maggie and we got acquainted.

While Maggie had lived among her pack, she mostly lived within the house and large backyard and more than often the one that stayed home (for reason) so she had no real outside socialization with other dogs. She had no real walking/leash etiquette...but I'm sure I saw a diamond in rough and away we go.

Our first stop was a dog park for an assessment but not putting any real discernible merit on it...a little overwhelming for both of us..we have work to do.

The transition was particularly hard for her (for both of us) and expectedly so. It was about 3 full months before she actually fully relaxed and laid out on her side and let out a long wonderful sigh. It was then that we could truly begin and up until that time I wondered if I was ever to break through to her..on that day there were tears, I am not ashamed to admit. 

And so together our journey began.

AFTER ONE YEAR
Over the past three days, I'll call it officially Maggie's 'coming-out' graduation..9 hours at the dog park. surely 100+ dogs of all sorts...and zero altercations.

For many this is probably taken for granted..but for what was a 7yr, un-socialized GSD with an over-amped assertiveness toward other dogs to the point of distressing even the most composed..well, let me just say it's good to feel in company of normal and civility.

This was a dog that couldn't walk on lead without pulling in any point of a 360 degree scale and would come all fours OFF the ground with nothing short of hair trigger explosive energy (actually quite impressive from the outside looking in..but behavior I was unable to appreciate) in conjunction with very discerning vocal intimidation of some primal beast all from the sight of another dog a block away .. quite disturbing for anyone especially at night..40kg @ 60cm ..this will never do 

One year of up and downs (both of us sharing the cause for setbacks), figuring and finding trust exchange we are now finally enjoying ourselves. There were those who doubted and frowned (perhaps shunned) and then there are those who we have surpassed and then there are some that acknowledge and offered encouragement (my thanks to them).

I learn and become a better person with each dog I am fortunate to team with.

I accredit it not to any one particular training or behavioral theory or discipline, but more of a compilation of experiences and knowledge from several proclaimers as well as my own past and newly acquired experiences.

Patience, persistence, follow through and always end on a good note whenever possible.

The biggest factor (there are numerous factors and aspects to consider) that allowed me results, I feel, was to let go..loosen up..firm but no appreciable tension. If you can't get yourself under control from apprehension, aggravation and frustration it will be a long bumpy road of negligible progression. That and redirecting the dog's negative behavior at the first hint (learn the signs to the point of subtlety) and push the envelope of experience and put in the time! ... there is no substitute for experience and nothing more meaningful than positive experience.

AFTER 18 MONTHS
Maggie tests clear for the Canine Good Neighbour Program . While it wasn't that difficult, could of been longer and a little more challenging..but we'll take it.

Considering where we started 18 months ago it makes for a very special day indeed.

I typically only use my own evaluation and set my own bars as the de facto regarding progress and accomplishments..and the bar is usually quite high as I always strive for a dog that can go anywhere and everywhere as the end game. 

Some reach the high goals some not as much...the training never stops.

I decided to take this test on a whim when I found out that a local training facility was hosting it.

Most were dogs from that facility..we were not..Maggie shined (the handler was fairly impressive as well <grin>)..to be frank..many shouldn't have been there which took a little away from our enthusiasm for the program..but it was, for us, an undeniable clear run in the testing arena and while waiting in the waiting area with others (perhaps the real test).

So darn it..we're patting ourselves on the back!

Just a little formality and personal validation for our hard work together..Maggie the Magnificent..the big scary GSD dog, now a Canine Good Neighbour.

Maggie is one of the most responsive dogs I have had pleasure to be with.

Thanks for the venue to boast..and for all those working with 'forward' dogs..patience, persistence and faith. Never give up on them.

Maggie, you are awesome.

Cheers


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Great story! You have brought Maggie a very long way and sounds like she is having a much better life now.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

good job, that is a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## oldbraincells (May 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind words
I believe so, she has since never seen a backyard (not that there is anything inherently wrong with that), we walk four times a day, in all/any weather and she is with me at work most days. We have at least two sessions a day with ball work (shepherd's play) for further exercise of body and mind, again sometimes in the most inclement weather..lightning storms excepted. There is something to be said about a shepherd's 'all business' focus where rain, wind, sleet or snow have zero bearing on the task at hand and likewise any other potential distraction for that matter. 

I get discouraged when I see or hear of folks giving up on their dogs, but sometimes it is the best as it is not always practical for some to commit in all cases. For those that are capable I only hope they will consider rescuing. The GSD can, unfortunately, be well represented in rescue networks and most, if not all, have great potential for bringing out the 'golden' dogs that they are.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Very good job - you have every right to be proud of yourself and Maggie.
_______
Sue


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

oldbraincells said:


> I learn and become a better person with each dog I am fortunate to team with.
> 
> I accredit it not to any one particular training or behavioral theory or discipline, but more of a compilation of experiences and knowledge from several proclaimers as well as my own past and newly acquired experiences
> 
> Bravo Maggie! After your 4 daily walks and ball playing - I hope you will allow your human time to post in the training forum to help others.


----------



## oldbraincells (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Mary
The 'training forum' ? I haven't visited, I sometimes find training venues contentious, very polarized and partisan as if there is one singular theory or methodology. If you contend any particular technique or ideology you can be certainly expect to be pigeon-holed as this or that or perhaps chastised as ignorant. Right up there with religion and politics..lol

There is but one training requisite..the foundation of gaining and giving respect through mutual trust and providing unconditional guidance and leadership...then training is easy.

I suppose often enough by participating in a training course you can achieve results similar to respect but trust is not always achieved. Gaining trust is sometimes the most difficult and can't be commanded. Trust, Respect, Train.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The training forum here isn't like that. A person asks a question and then it's open to discussion. Everyone can contribute. Sure there will be some frank responses, but overall the majority of posts are respectful of eachother's opinions. You have done an amazing job in training Maggie and your advice would be very helpful. I count myself lucky because I came across your post in Braggs just by browsing and stuck gold with your post.


----------

